# Machines I just lucked into...



## DavidR8 (Nov 24, 2020)

A week or so ago a fellow listed three machines for sale. Asking $8500 for all three.

Gallmeyer & Livingston Hydraulic Surface Grinder, 8" X 24" Chuck
Parker Majestic, Manual Precision Surface Grinder, 6"X18" Chuck
22 Ton Bliss C-22 OBI Punch Press C/W Safety Light shield.

I messaged him about the Parker Majestic, he wanted $1700.
@Dabbler and I talked on the weekend about examining and moving a surface grinder. I was keenly interested but really struggled with trying to fit the Parker it into my shop.
Fast forward to this afternoon when the seller messaged me to say that he'd lowered the price to $1000.

For all the three machines listed above plus four more:
Kenco five ton punch press
Thermolyne heat treat oven
Two PEMserters
2 electrical distribution panels.

Needless to say I bought everything. For $1000.


----------



## Larry$ (Nov 24, 2020)

Some guys have all the luck. Very little used equipment comes up here in the great American desert.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 24, 2020)

Thanks @Larry$, honestly it is a desert here too...


----------



## Superburban (Nov 24, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Thanks @Larry$, honestly it is a desert here too...


Looks like your desert just bloomed.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 24, 2020)

Superburban said:


> Looks like your desert just bloomed.



Indeed!
It’s really the Parker Majestic surface grinder that I’m after 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benmychree (Nov 24, 2020)

I suspect that non OSHA compliant punch press are nearly worthless, except for scrap value.


----------



## vocatexas (Nov 24, 2020)

I want to know what caliber the pistol was you used during 'negotiations'.    

Congrats!


----------



## middle.road (Nov 24, 2020)

I don't see no pictures. You guyz see any pictures?
Didn't happen without pictures.


----------



## Moderatemixed (Nov 24, 2020)

Yes..... there seems to be a distinct lack of pictures. And for the record, before anything goes to scrap OSHA compliance be darned, if you are getting rid of anything, your friends should be permitted to bid! Nice score!

Cheers,

Derek


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 24, 2020)

Here's what I have for pics.
Bliss OBI punch press



Gallmeyer & Livingston Hydraulic Surface Grinder



Parker Majestic, Manual Precision Surface Grinder


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 24, 2020)

vocatexas said:


> I want to know what caliber the pistol was you used during 'negotiations'.
> 
> Congrats!


Honestly...I was just myself.
The fellow is super nice. 77 years old. Used to own Tara Precision, a local manufacturing company. This is a link to a newspaper article about them




__





						PressReader.com - Digital Newspaper & Magazine Subscriptions
					

Digital newsstand featuring 7000+ of the world’s most popular newspapers & magazines. Enjoy unlimited reading on up to 5 devices with 7-day free trial.




					www.pressreader.com
				



He just had heart surgery and just wants to move the machines. He explained a bit about his perspective.
When he owned the company he never hired experienced hands because he wanted to pay forward the tool and die apprenticeship that served him so well. And so he wants to continue that tradition and pay it forward with the machinery.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Nov 24, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Here's what I have for pics.
> Bliss OBI punch press
> View attachment 345255
> 
> ...


Wow David, I didn't realize how much you sucked until just now.
Congratulations! 
You suck!


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 24, 2020)

Shootymacshootface said:


> Wow David, I didn't realize how much you sucked until just now.
> Congratulations!
> You suck!


Thanks mate, I think I've exceeded my maximum suckage for the rest of my life!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Nov 24, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Thanks mate, I think I've exceeded my maximum suckage for the rest of my life!


No, you just need to top it now.
Enjoy!


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 25, 2020)

I think i got lucky too...it would have been $1000 for the tools and $50,000 for the shop extension.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 25, 2020)

Winegrower said:


> I think i got lucky too...it would have been $1000 for the tools and $50,000 for the shop extension.


I suspect there's a shop extension in my future too.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 25, 2020)

Yeah, that's what I was gonna say....

You need a bigger shop  


John


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 25, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Yeah, that's what I was gonna say....
> 
> You need a bigger shop
> 
> ...


Yup, we've been talking about that for a while...


----------



## MontanaLon (Nov 25, 2020)

Nice score.


----------



## MontanaLon (Nov 25, 2020)

Tell you a funny story that this reminded me of. A girl I knew after high school wanted a horse in the worst way. She saw an ad in the paper "Horse for sale" and she convinced her boyfriend to take her to see it. You have to keep in mind she was 19 and in college but she wanted a horse even though she really had no place to keep it. But he humored her and went to "look at horses". So they get to this farm, kind of a hobby farm place, maybe 20 acres, half a dozen horses, barn, chicken coops, goats. So she knocks on the door and is met by a little old man. She asks about the horse and he says "Let me get my boots on and I'll walk you out there". 

So he walks her out to the pasture and calls the horse over. He told her, "He's blind but if you call to him he will come to you". So she called to him and he came right over to her. She was smitten and had to have that horse. Now, there were 5 other horses there that were younger and healthier but she knew she couldn't afford "a real horse" but this blind old stud could be ridden and was sweet as could be. She told the old man she was interested and asked how much and he gave her a number and she said she would have to arrange things like a place to keep the horse and a trailer and feed and vet care.

The boyfriend was dead set against her getting the horse but she had already decided she was going to get that horse come hell or high water. And she looked into it and discovered boarding horses was expensive and caring for them even more expensive. She thought about it for a week and drove out to tell the old man she just couldn't manage boarding the horse and everything else. And he told her, "Well if you buy him you can keep him here and if you take care of him and the other horses when you can, I won't charge you board". She bought the horse.

Now, this set the boyfriend off, they were supposed to be a team and she had gone off and bought a horse without his consent. And that was the end of the relationship. So after school and after work and on weekends she was taking care of the farm. This went on for about 2 years. She would spend every minute she had that she wasn't in school or working at the farm. And she graduated from college. And then the farmer told her that he and the Mrs. were moving away. She was devastated, she'd never be able to keep her horse because she would never find another place to board him "for free". 

She went to the farm expecting the world to be yanked out from under her and the old man gave her the keys. Keys to the house, truck, trailer, all the other horses, the whole shooting match. She had been doing the hard part of the work around the farm and living there it would be easier to do. The old man and his wife moved to Florida and she got the farm. Last I knew she had found a deserving man and had a couple of kids and raised them on the farm that she bought for $400. That was the price of the horse. The old man knew he wouldn't be able to keep taking care of things and it just worked out they met each other. No one else was interested in the old blind horse, some even said he wasn't worth taking to the dog food factory but the old man knew that someone who wanted a horse so bad they'd take care of the old worn out horse and the rest of the farm deserved it. They were really well off. Owned hotels, many hotels. But they knew they couldn't just walk away from the farm without knowing there was someone who would take care of it.

And no she wasn't my girlfriend, I'd have wifed her right out of high school.


----------



## ACHiPo (Nov 25, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> A week or so ago a fellow listed three machines for sale. Asking $8500 for all three.
> 
> Gallmeyer & Livingston Hydraulic Surface Grinder, 8" X 24" Chuck
> Parker Majestic, Manual Precision Surface Grinder, 6"X18" Chuck
> ...


Isn’t it wonderful to see the new ones take flight?


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 25, 2020)

MontanaLon said:


> Tell you a funny story that this reminded me of. A girl I knew after high school wanted a horse in the worst way. She saw an ad in the paper "Horse for sale" and she convinced her boyfriend to take her to see it. You have to keep in mind she was 19 and in college but she wanted a horse even though she really had no place to keep it. But he humored her and went to "look at horses". So they get to this farm, kind of a hobby farm place, maybe 20 acres, half a dozen horses, barn, chicken coops, goats. So she knocks on the door and is met by a little old man. She asks about the horse and he says "Let me get my boots on and I'll walk you out there".
> 
> So he walks her out to the pasture and calls the horse over. He told her, "He's blind but if you call to him he will come to you". So she called to him and he came right over to her. She was smitten and had to have that horse. Now, there were 5 other horses there that were younger and healthier but she knew she couldn't afford "a real horse" but this blind old stud could be ridden and was sweet as could be. She told the old man she was interested and asked how much and he gave her a number and she said she would have to arrange things like a place to keep the horse and a trailer and feed and vet care.
> 
> ...


I just read this to my partner and she got all teared up. Life has a way of working out, and sometimes in amazing and wonderful ways. Thank you for sharing your story!


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 25, 2020)

ACHiPo said:


> Isn’t it wonderful to see the new ones take flight?


Indeed. I was very touched by Ian, the seller because he was so gracious about what he'd manage to do with hos life and the people that he'd help launch into careers.


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 25, 2020)

Heat treatment oven, drool, drool!  I'm undecided on a surface grinder due to space constraints a d grinding dust.  I need a grinding room.,. (Not happening).  Presently I'm maki adjustments to my shop layout to accommodate grinding swarf.

congratulations, I am really happy for you!  That should save you from boredom for a few days!


----------



## tjb (Nov 25, 2020)

Congratulations, David.

Nice score.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Nov 25, 2020)

Nice David, very happy for you. That is the type of find that you only hear about. Enjoy your treasure.


----------



## projectnut (Nov 25, 2020)

David it sounds like you got the deal of a lifetime.  Machines in this area are still plentiful, but I don't think we'll be seeing prices like that anytime in the near future.  I'm betting the owner had either lost a lease, or had other extenuating circumstances.  Rather than have to pay someone to haul away the machines he made you an offer that was hard to refuse.



benmychree said:


> I suspect that non OSHA compliant punch press are nearly worthless, except for scrap value.


I would agree.  About the only outlet these days for non compliant machines are hobbyists, the one man shop, or the scrap yard.  The company I worked for shut down one of it's major facilities about 5 years ago.  They had dozens of machine tools, the majority of which were non compliant by todays standards, but had been grandfathered in.  They went for pennies on the dollar because anyone purchasing them for commercial use would have to upgrade them to meet current regulations.


----------



## addertooth (Nov 25, 2020)

DavidR8,
With all the tooling you are collecting, I am not sure you are still a "hobby-machinist".  This is beginning to sound more like a Job Shop.. or the beginnings of a fine museum.  Most of your new tools are skill-sets unto themselves, and once you master all your toys, there will be little which you cannot fabricate.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 25, 2020)

David, you sound excited with your purchase and that's all that matters, I am happy for you.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 25, 2020)

projectnut said:


> David it sounds like you got the deal of a lifetime.  Machines in this area are still plentiful, but I don't think we'll be seeing prices like that anytime in the near future.  I'm betting the owner had either lost a lease, or had other extenuating circumstances.  Rather than have to pay someone to haul away the machines he made you an offer that was hard to refuse.
> 
> 
> I would agree.  About the only outlet these days for non compliant machines are hobbyists, the one man shop, or the scrap yard.  The company I worked for shut down one of it's major facilities about 5 years ago.  They had dozens of machine tools, the majority of which were non compliant by todays standards, but had been grandfathered in.  They went for pennies on the dollar because anyone purchasing them for commercial use would have to upgrade them to meet current regulations.


The owner ran a local tool and die shop making prototypes and component parts for local industry. The machines are all mid-1980's vintage.
He's run into health problems forcing him to close the business.
Yes, I suspect that some of the machines may not be viable for commercial shops. We shall see.


----------



## ttabbal (Nov 25, 2020)

Congrats man! That's a hell of a haul for $1000. That's, like, $50 US right?


----------



## brino (Nov 25, 2020)

Wow David!
Congratulations.

It'll cost more to move them then you paid for the lot.



NC Rick said:


> That should save you from boredom for a few days!





addertooth said:


> Most of your new tools are skill-sets unto themselves, and once you master all your toys, there will be little which you cannot fabricate.



David, I think you've just taken a big step on a machinery journey that will last you a number of years!
One of learning, discovery, joy and occasional frustration.
I hope you thoroughly enjoy the trip.
-brino


----------



## mickri (Nov 25, 2020)

So David what exactly are you planning to make with all this stuff you have bought?  Originally I thought you wanted to restore an old motorcycle.  But there seems to be more besides old motorcycles.  Enquirering minds want to know what's in the works.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 25, 2020)

mickri said:


> So David what exactly are you planning to make with all this stuff you have bought?  Originally I thought you wanted to restore an old motorcycle.  But there seems to be more besides old motorcycles.  Enquirering minds want to know what's in the works.


The only thing I'm going to keep is the Parker Majestic surface grinder. The rest will be sold.
My/our long term goal is to find and restore a letter press.


----------



## mickri (Nov 25, 2020)

Sounds like a plan to keep your partner happy.  That's always a good thing.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Nov 25, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> The only thing I'm going to keep is the Parker Majestic surface grinder. The rest will be sold.
> My/our long term goal is to find and restore a letter press.



Good plan, you may walk away with a free surface grinder. If I had some space, I would be talking with you about one or more of those items. Would love to have a heat treat oven.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 25, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> Good plan, you may walk away with a free surface grinder. If I had some space, I would be talking with you about one or more of those items. Would love to have a heat treat oven.


Indeed, if I'm lucky that will be the case. If I'm even more lucky I will have a few dollars left over.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Nov 25, 2020)

How big is the oven, do you know yet?


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 25, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> How big is the oven, do you know yet?


I have a manual for it but it doesn't state any dimensions.

Edit - I found these specs for a similar model:
W - 28" 
D - 39.4"
H - 28"


----------



## Papa Charlie (Nov 25, 2020)

That being the external dimensions, would make for a very good size oven space for heat treating.


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 25, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> The only thing I'm going to keep is the Parker Majestic surface grinder. The rest will be sold.
> My/our long term goal is to find and restore a letter press.


ld like to hear a bit about your attraction to letter presses? I spent 24 years working in printing and in the 70's one of my customers was still running a web fed letter press.  It was magazine work and I never got to see the type setting in pre-press but watched the guys install the "plates" .  My most memorable bit was open flame dryers before the folder.  I was a control systems guy and the engineers had redesigned an optical sensor from plastic inplace of a casting.  I recall looking at it as the plastic run down the side of the machine... "well, there's yer problem!"


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 25, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> ld like to hear a bit about your attraction to letter presses? I spent 24 years working in printing and in the 70's one of my customers was still running a web fed letter press.  It was magazine work and I never got to see the type setting in pre-press but watched the guys install the "plates" .  My most memorable bit was open flame dryers before the folder.  I was a control systems guy and the engineers had redesigned an optical sensor from plastic inplace of a casting.  I recall looking at it as the plastic pan down the side of the machine... "well, there's yer problem!"


Honestly, some of it seems to be in the blood. My father ran a print shop years back and I did a stint at a print and web design company. Part of my job there was to do press checks. I loved walking into the print room and smelling the ink, hearing the roar of the machines. 
It's continued to this day. I prefer to read a physical newspaper and smell the ink.


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 25, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Honestly, some of it seems to be in the blood. My father ran a print shop years back and I did a stint at a print and web design company. Part of my job there was to do press checks. I loved walking into the print room and smelling the ink, hearing the roar of the machines.
> It's continued to this day. I prefer to read a physical newspaper and smell the ink.


I'm sure you have seen Tom Lipton's intaglio press build?  I spent some time working around those in Ottawa Canada and Washington DC here in the states.  The security getting in those places was nuts, printing money, postage stamps and the like.   I too miss the smell and the machines,  the same place with the letter press (RR Donnelley) on the lake in Chicago ran a lot of rotogravure presses which became my specialty.  They were using pressed installed in the 1930s to print  the big Sears catalog.  i worked on machines printing National Geographic magazine and other nice quality stuff.  Later in that path, most we just printing "bird cage liners".  It was a great industry with amazing machines able to print and bind a multi-page stapled catalog at the rate of 60,000 per hour. Watching that happen 24 hrs a day for a week or longer, made me think, who reeds all this!  It was painful watching the industry shrink.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 25, 2020)

The production volumes and precision required to do it still boggles my mind. 
Quebecor printing was running huge Heidleburg (sp?) presses that seemed like they spanned a city block. I don't think they are still around unfortunately. 
I remember RR Donnelly for some reason....


----------



## MontanaLon (Nov 25, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> (RR Donnelley)   It was painful watching the industry shrink.


RR Donnelley had a place here in town which is now some other company and they are on the ropes. When I moved here 20 years ago they brought in paper stock by the train load. The internet sure killed the business. Man, we had some good fires there too. Usually in the bindery where they cut pages apart. All the scrap was vacuumed into a baler, there were several balers. Think like a shop vac with a 16 inch hose. The "filter" was what usually caught fire. A spark would get into the scraps and with the dust it would go pretty fast. The balers had sprinkler protection in them but where the filters were at was up top so we would have to open them up to get water on it. The filter box was 12 or maybe 14 feet cube and had "socks" stretched over wire cages. Worked just like a shop vac. Now picture your shop vac after running for a year and that was how the filters looked. It had valves on inlet and exhaust so they could cut the air supply off to it and it would go into the slow smolder mode. But it was still on fire and needed to get put out so they would call the fire dept and that was how I ended up there.

I remember being on top of the box once when one of the guys opened the access door. Like 2 feet square 1/8" steel sheet and hinged. When he opened it a little flame came out and he slammed it closed which knocked a whole bunch of dust loose from the filter. You think grain elevators can explode from dust, well a giant shop vac can too. It tore the hinges off the door and blew it across the room. I was on top shoveling down burning paper scraps to the guys on the ground 25 or so feet below. They were hosing down the burning stuff. The top lifted me up to where I hit the ceiling with my helmet which knocked years of accumulated dust off the ceiling and top of the machine. It got uncomfortably hot for a few seconds. That was the first time I was sure I was toast. Loud, hot and fire all around. I was geared up and the only real injury was my ears, they were ringing like crazy. 

The guys on the ground were watching out for us up top though and they opened up a 2-1/2" hose and played it on the ceiling over the baler and cooled everything off fast. I never even got down off the baler until I ran low on air. I still remember my LT's smile when we got outside and took our masks off. "That was freaking cool. Let's remember that for the next time so we don't do it again!" Good times.


----------



## lis2323 (Nov 25, 2020)

Congratulations David! So happy for you


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks @lis2323. 
Deal of my lifetime to be sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 25, 2020)

MontanaLon said:


> RR Donnelley had a place here in town which is now some other company and they are on the ropes. When I moved here 20 years ago they brought in paper stock by the train load. The internet sure killed the business. Man, we had some good fires there too. Usually in the bindery where they cut pages apart. All the scrap was vacuumed into a baler, there were several balers. Think like a shop vac with a 16 inch hose. The "filter" was what usually caught fire. A spark would get into the scraps and with the dust it would go pretty fast. The balers had sprinkler protection in them but where the filters were at was up top so we would have to open them up to get water on it. The filter box was 12 or maybe 14 feet cube and had "socks" stretched over wire cages. Worked just like a shop vac. Now picture your shop vac after running for a year and that was how the filters looked. It had valves on inlet and exhaust so they could cut the air supply off to it and it would go into the slow smolder mode. But it was still on fire and needed to get put out so they would call the fire dept and that was how I ended up there.
> 
> I remember being on top of the box once when one of the guys opened the access door. Like 2 feet square 1/8" steel sheet and hinged. When he opened it a little flame came out and he slammed it closed which knocked a whole bunch of dust loose from the filter. You think grain elevators can explode from dust, well a giant shop vac can too. It tore the hinges off the door and blew it across the room. I was on top shoveling down burning paper scraps to the guys on the ground 25 or so feet below. They were hosing down the burning stuff. The top lifted me up to where I hit the ceiling with my helmet which knocked years of accumulated dust off the ceiling and top of the machine. It got uncomfortably hot for a few seconds. That was the first time I was sure I was toast. Loud, hot and fire all around. I was geared up and the only real injury was my ears, they were ringing like crazy.
> 
> The guys on the ground were watching out for us up top though and they opened up a 2-1/2" hose and played it on the ceiling over the baler and cooled everything off fast. I never even got down off the baler until I ran low on air. I still remember my LT's smile when we got outside and took our masks off. "That was freaking cool. Let's remember that for the next time so we don't do it again!" Good times.


That stuff is no joke.  old timers I worked with at the Chicago plant (and other locations they later went) told me stories, showed photos of a dust explosion which fortunately happened during a shift change, killed people and blew 5,000 lb rolls of paper through a very strong  brick wall out into the parking lot! That happened back in the 1960s.


----------



## MontanaLon (Nov 25, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> That stuff is no joke.  old timers I worked with at the Chicago plant (and other locations they later went) told me stories, showed photos of a dust explosion which fortunately happened during a shift change, killed people and blew 5,000 lb rolls of paper through a very strong  brick wall out into the parking lot! That happened back in the 1960s.


Yeah, that was probably why they came up with the scrap paper vac system. I guess maintaining it was a pain though and that was neglected which lead to the fire. There was a foot or so of scrap paper on top of the filter chamber and the heat from the inside had lit it on fire. I was shoveling the paper off of it when they realized there was fire inside the chamber and opened the door to put some water on it. And what happens when you give a fire that is starved for air a breath? Backdraft. I didn't see it but the guy that opened it and the LT said the fire shot out 20 feet or so between them when he opened the door. I would have slammed it too. But we almost had the trifecta going. Backdraft, dust explosion and collapse. Thank God we broke the chain. It probably would have been worse but the reason I was shoveling the scrap paper off the top was we could see that fire and we hit it with water several times but it kept flaring up because we couldn't hit it directly and it had an external source of heat. So being the little guy they handed me a scoop shovel and told me to knock the burning stuff over the edge so the guys on the floor could put it out. I think right around when they opened the door was when I realized the water was boiling off the top of the chamber and it had to be on fire inside. I just remember "WHOOSH, BANG! BOOM!" and hitting my head and another not as loud "whoosh" and it looking like I was standing in the sparks coming off a campfire and within a couple of seconds being completely soaking wet. 

My poor wife listening to the scanner at home. She knew I was at the fire and then heard "explosion inside" and "send a couple ambulances we have guys inside still". I miss it some days.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 26, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> The only thing I'm going to keep is the Parker Majestic surface grinder. The rest will be sold.
> My/our long term goal is to find and restore a letter press.




I'm not sure if this really deserves a you suck or not. By the time you move all of these machines and find them new homes I suspect you may technically have gotten the SG free, but you will have earned it. 

Personally if I were you I would consider hanging onto the heat treating oven as well. You may not need it now, but I bet you start finding uses for one as you gain skills. I'm not there myself yet, either, but I'm starting to watch for them just to get an idea what a good deal on one looks like, and how common small ovens I could manage in my space are.


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 26, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> The production volumes and precision required to do it still boggles my mind.
> Quebecor printing was running huge Heidleburg (sp?) presses that seemed like they spanned a city block. I don't think they are still around unfortunately.
> I remember RR Donnelly for some reason....


I was doing a lot of work for Quebecor when they went broke.  my own business was owed quite a bit.  I got about $0.20 on the dollar within about 5 years.  The big web offset presses like those the Hburg 1000?  We're pretty small compared to the 3 m. Wide rotogravure presses but there were a lot more of the web offset machines.  Quebecor's purchased company used older Rorogravure presses to do the Canadian Sears Catalogs near the Toronto airport.  I spent some time there too.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 28, 2020)

Update:
Two PEMserter presses and a transformer sold.
Committed buyer on the Kenco 5 ton press.

Lots of inquiries on the 22 ton press but everyone wants dies. So it may hit the scrap yard.
Likewise the G&L grinder. Four queries, one from the other person that wanted to buy everything. But so far no solid interest.
So if it doesn’t move, I’ll pull the chuck and scrap the grinder.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 30, 2020)

The plot thickens... turns out the seller was to have the machines out of the warehouse by Nov 15.
So I have to have everything gone by Friday. No problem for the Parker Majestic but the press and the grinder are headed for the scrap yard as I have no place to store them and trucking them around costs a fortune.
It's not all bad though. Selling the chuck off the G&L will probably net enough to have the Parker Majestic cost me nothing.


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 30, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> The plot thickens... turns out the seller was to have the machines out of the warehouse by Nov 15.
> So I have to have everything gone by Friday. No problem for the Parker Majestic but the press and the grinder are headed for the scrap yard as I have no place to store them and trucking them around costs a fortune.
> It's not all bad though. Selling the chuck off the G&L will probably net enough to have the Parker Majestic cost me nothing.


Stop that!  Do you know how far I'd have to drive?  Someone save them!


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 30, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> Stop that!  Do you know how far I'd have to drive?  Someone save them!


I hear you...if  someone wants the G&L they need to be here on Friday...


----------



## Papa Charlie (Nov 30, 2020)

I may be close enough but on the wrong side of the border and no place to store it. What kind of a grinder is it?


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 30, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> I may be close enough but on the wrong side of the border and no place to store it. What kind of a grinder is it?


It's a Gallmeyer and Livingston 28.
A buyer has come through at the last minute. Willing to pay more than scrap value for it.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 30, 2020)

Well I now have buyers for everything! Nothing will be going to scrap 
Thank you to everyone for your congratulations, encouragement and support!


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 4, 2020)

And then there were two 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Dec 4, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> And then there were two
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so glad this all worked out for you David. 


You still suck.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Dec 4, 2020)

Shootymacshootface said:


> I'm so glad this all worked out for you David.
> 
> 
> You still suck.



I second both statements.


----------



## lis2323 (Dec 4, 2020)

Me too but he had to work to earn it on this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 4, 2020)

That was too easy, I think that is a you suck after all.  

Glad you found them homes, and congratulations on the SG. Did you end up selling the heat treating oven or are you going to try and find a spot for it?


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 4, 2020)

Everything is gone. 
Had a stroke of luck as the young fellow who bought the PEMserter presses brought a forklift and hoisted the oven onto the buyers truck. 
Otherwise there’s no way we could have moved it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lis2323 (Dec 4, 2020)

You need a nice belt grinder to round out your shop tool arsenal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 4, 2020)

That’s a long day. 
I estimate about 10,000 lbs of cast iron moved today. 
Moving the Parker Majestic into the shop went pretty well once we got it centred on the pallet jack. 





It’s well blocked despite appearances. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 5, 2020)

And done!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 6, 2020)

Just a follow up to my last post. 
This was tucked into the back corner of the warehouse. I thought it might make a good base for my mill.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

